

528 Muslim Brotherhood supporters sentenced to death in Egypt - pessimizer
http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/24/world/africa/egypt-muslim-brotherhood-sentences/

======
robotys
This is not a sentence anymore. This is manslaughter.

